# Game #25: vs Hornets 12/14 (Result W, 94 - 90)



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Dallas Mavericks (17 - 7)*





















































* Jason Kidd | Josh Howard | Shawn Marion | Dirk Nowitzki | Eric Dampier*




* @ *









*New Orleans Hornets (10 - 12)*




















































*Chris Paul | Morris Peterson | Julian Wright | David West | Emeka Okafor*​


----------

